# I still miss her.



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I just miss the hell outta her. You never appreciate what you have until you lose it. :/ Two years and I'm far from over it.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow Stoddard...I feel the pain as well. I don't think I will every get over losing my first mare. I hope you have another horse to share a special bond with like I do.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Oldhorselady said:


> Wow Stoddard...I feel the pain as well. I don't think I will every get over losing my first mare. I hope you have another horse to share a special bond with like I do.


I do.  I got my boy Butterscotch, and he's kind of a goober.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

That's awesome Stoddard. My Snickers is a complete goofball and you can't help but smile with her. I'm glad you have your other guy as well.:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh honey you'll always miss her, that's part of having sucjph an amazing animal in your life. But shed want you to be happy, to move on while remembering her. Shed want another horse to know the love you gave her, to experience having a loving home and a nice pike of juicy hay each morning and heartfelt praises for hardworking. Butterscotch is that horse, the horse who Orincess wanted you to love like you loved her


----------

